# pvc air manifold?



## happyhounds

I am looking to hook up approx 20 sponge filters to run 20 5.5 gallon tanks. I dont want to run several air pumps and am interested in making a pvc air manifold to run all the filters. Anyone have any knowledge on how to do so and/or the brand or size air pump to be able to operate all of them? HELP!


----------



## BV77

The only info I could add is to use the white pvc. In homes, white is used for supply lines and black for drainage. Black can leach stuff, where white is good enough for human drinking water.


----------



## BV77

even though there isn't water flowing through it, air contains moisture, so I would definately use white.


----------



## happyhounds

Yes, I plan on using white pvc with brass barbs to run all the air lines. The same set ups you see in pet stores. I'm just not sure the pump size or kind to be able to keep up with the volume of air that will be needed.


----------



## lohachata

i am currently running about 150 drops(airlines) in my fishroom...i built the air supply system myself using 1 1/2" white PVC pipe.
i used the chrome plated brass lever type valves that have an extra outlet on them..
i am using a Supreme AP-100 air pump made by Eugene Danner...it is quiet and very economical...for you i would suggest the Supreme AP-20...it will provide you with more than enough air..just make sure you bleed off any excess air so you don't create any back pressure..the pump should cost you around $100....set the air supply lines up with about 40 valves instead of just 20...just in case you decide to set up more tanks..


----------



## happyhounds

Do you have any detailed instructions you could give me? Do I need to use 1 1/2 pvc? How do I bleed off excess pressure? Still very confused about the set-up, but it seems like it will be the best choice for me.


----------



## lohachata

this is actually pretty simple to do...it may cost a total of a couple hundred bucks ; but in the long run it will be well worth it..
i found a less expensive pump that would work well for you..right around $60,maybe a little less..it is an ecoplus air3 commercial pump..uses about 35 watts of electricity and can pump as many as 70 outlets at about 2.9 psi.....
40 of the lever type valves would cost about $60 as well..
i can make and set up the pieces you would need to connect from the pump to the PVC...should cost less then 5 bucks for that..
i did everything in my head when i built my system...it works quite well for me though..currently running about 75 or so tanks..about all you need to do is buy 1 lenght of 1 1/2" pipe and an end cap.....and depending on how and where you want to place the line maybe a few hangers....
i will have to go look at what size drill bit i used , but i used a 1/8" MNPT tap...1 valve every 3" leaving about 2" or so at each end....PVC cement is not needed as the pipe fitting will fit well enough to hold...
do you have a specific design for a tank rack or are the tanks going to be spread out...

i would need your zip to calculate shipping..the closer you are to cleveland , the less the shipping costs..

here is a link to the thread with my fishroom pics..you will see the air supply system in a few of them...a little creativity is all it takes....lol

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fish-aquarium-pictures/35115-fishroom-almost-done.html


----------



## Terry6000

CPVC is safe (it is grey) as well as any PVC material labeled with NSF-PW or NSF-61

If it is labeled NSF-DWV. It is not safe.

http://www.nsf.org/consumer/plumbing/


----------



## happyhounds

What size tubing do I need to run from the pump to the pvc tube? The one in your picture looks to be 3/4 or 1 inch? I plan on setting up a rack with 3 levels. Does the air pump need to be sitting high or is it ok to have it on the floor? As far as the pump, Im not worried as much about the price as I am about being dependable. So, is there one that you would prefer over the other? Thanks for all the info by the way.


----------



## lohachata

actually , my pump came with a rubber reducer fitting that fit directly onto the 1 1/2" PVC. i do not yet know the size of the pump outlet but i am thinking about 1/2".
the tubing you see on my set up went from one main line , up and over the walkway to the opposite rack...
as far as the pump goes , i really prefer the supreme ap 20..it is about $100. very quiet and energy efficient..i have been using danner products for 40 years and have never been disappointed...i have been using my current pump for about 4 years without a single hiccup...rebuild kits are readily available and reasonably priced..the kit for the ap 20 is about 7 or 8 bucks..i would buy a few of the cinder type patio blocks to raise the pump off of the floor..

if it were me i would make the rack about 10-12' long..i would make it to fit more tanks than i am planning to set up because you know how that goes..lol...elevate the bottom shelf to allow for better accessibility and easier water changing..regular 2 x 4s are all you need.
i have only 1 rack that is not all 2 x 4..that one hold a 125 on the bottom and a 135 on top..the front and back top rail are 2 x 6s...
a staggered tier rack like mine uses less lighting but it is a bit harder to build.mine are a design i did about 35 years ago..my wife's rack is about 17' long..can be taken down in less than 1 hour by 1 person...moved...and set back up within 1 1/2 hrs...or even less if you are more vigorous than i am..
glad to help in any way i can...


----------



## happyhounds

You mentioned lighting. That brings up another section I'm not sure of. I want to be able to see these tanks. Is there a lighting option that you prefer or works best? I'm thinking of some sort of light that will hang out of sight. I wasnt sure if I needed something that is rated for high humidity conditions? I plan on using glass tops on all the tanks. Your knowledge is very helpfull for me. Thanks


----------



## emc7

http://jehmco.com/ has all the equip and are pretty good about answering questions if you call them up. I tapped pvc and wish I'd just bought of theirs already full of valves.


----------



## lohachata

for lighting here is an idea for you...for each level of the rack buy a 10' aluminum or vinyl gutter..then get 4 of those plain 24" flourescent strip lights...mount the into the gutter leaving a little space between them so your lights will be centered over the tanks..you can do this in 2 pieces or 1..whatever is easier for you..set them up so all of the cords will be close to the middle where they can be plugged into a single power strip that can be controlled by a timer...
also....you could go to home depot and get a couple of these units and mount them centered on the 5' gutter sections...$25 each..

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Aspects-1-Light-48-in-White-Striplight-ST132R8/202813955#specifications

the gutter will be hidden behind the front rail of the rack and will rest on the side brace..
notice where the pvc pipe is located..the gutter will go right in front of it.when you place the pipe just make sure the valves are pointing straight down..



i would suggest you make the rack about 12' long with a center upright like mine..that will give you plenty of room for the tanks..or you could make it to fit multiple tank sizes..


----------



## happyhounds

Another question about the pvc manifold. I was at a small pet store over the weekend and they used this set up. They hade a ball valve at the end of the run with a tube running up to the ceiling used as a overflow type thing? I noticed the valve was all the way open and the noise coming from the end of the pvc was terrible. Did they have too big of a pump on this system or is this a normal setup? Do I need a way to bleed off excess pressure?


----------



## lohachata

they were using a regenerative blower..they are terribly noisy..probably a bigger unit then they needed at the time but may well need it in the future..foolish to have to go out and spend a bunch of money you don't have too..
that valve was to let off excess air..as the shops need increases they will close off the valve little by little..
you can bleed off excess air just by opening one of the air valves on your supply line..you can even run an airline into the wall or ceiling to reduce any noise there might be..you will just get a little hiss like a leak in the line if you don't run a line....


----------



## happyhounds

So, if I build mine with 1 1/2 inch pvc and use the supreme ap 20 pump you mentioned before, I would not have to do this? I guess I never thought about having so much excess pressure in the tube not being used by the sponge filters.


----------



## lohachata

you don't have to use a big valve..just the regular airline valves will work fine for bleeding off excess..
you will love the AP20..you could almost put it next to your bed without it disturbing you..

pumps are not something you want to replace every 6 months to a year..good pumps are pricey...buy one that is about 2-3 times what you figure you will need..that way when you start adding tanks (and you will add tanks), you will have air to spare without having to run out and spend a bunch more money...just like the air valves...if you think you are going to run 20 tanks buy 50 valves..then down the road you won't have to buy more..
the disease is just beginning my friend...


----------



## happyhounds

just an update: I've purchased 2 pumps. One being the AP 100 for my tanks and a AP 60 for a Betta display we are using. Holy cow, these pumps are awesome and quiet. So far, Ive only got the Betta display going and Im thinking I can probably use the same pump for all my tanks. I will try and post a picture later to show you the display. A real eye catcher for sure


----------



## lohachata

yep ; them Danner pumps are the best...a rebuild kit is about $10-15 and in a couple of years it would be a good idea to pick one up..recently we were having a little problem keeping all of the tanks going....rebuilt the pump and now have plenty of air to set up another 20 or so tanks..


----------

